# Help dalmation molly poorly



## alisonwaring (Feb 21, 2010)

We bought tank 2 weeks ago then introduced 3 x dalmation mollies plus 2 x orange striped bottom feeders (aquarium guy said were compatible) on friday. Fish were happily swimming around for one day now dalmation mollies are not swimming. One of the mollies has stayed beside heater for whole day. Today seemed to be swimming drunkenly bumped into side of tank and floor and now cannot seem to move from the position of face to the floor tail to the ceiling. The second poorly mollie has a brown stained belly and is propped against tank side but is able to swim at times. Have been to different aquarium today and had water checked which is fine. The two affected mollies seem to be more orange speckled then when we brought them home. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Can you post the results of the water test. What are your reading for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph?
What test kit are you using?
What size is the tank? Have you dechlorinated the water? The more details you can provide, the better. 

Hope we can find the problem, and get those fish well again.


----------



## alisonwaring (Feb 21, 2010)

Am a complete novice as far as keeping fish. Tank measurements are approx 1foot by 2foot. I'm not sure how many gallons that is. The guy at the aquarium tested the water but didn't give us any readings just said the water was ok. Have used aqua safe (tetra aqua) in the water the water has been slightly cloudy. After observing the fish am concerned battle between the two kinds. Mollies seemed to settle in really well but other fish went into hiding and have only been more visible when the mollies have been off colour. The one remaining well mollie avoids going near the other fish and if encounters them by chance moves pretty quick. Have no means to seperate fish as haven't got two tanks, heaters etc so have put mollies in bag of tank water in the tank and am thinking of taking them back to aquarium tomorrow to be looked at, just worried may cause them stress. They also have not been eating.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If I had to guess, I would suspect ammonia poisoning. This is a very new tank, so your aquarium cycle has not kicked in. In new tanks, water can go from being ok, to having deadly levels of ammonia and or nitrites within hours.
Since at this time, you do not have a water testing kit at home, I would do a 50% water change today, to lower ammonia levels.
When at the store tomorrow, I would pick up a water testing kit. The API liquid freshwater testing kit, is the one I use and trust.
Often, after setting up a new tank, daily water changes are needed to keep toxins in check. I try to keep both ammonia and nitrites under .25 ppm.
Not sure how much you have read up on the "aquarium cycle", but its good info to know when trying to establish a new tank. Eventually enough bacteria will build up, to "eat" the ammonia/nitrites in the tank, so you will get a zero reading for both, and have happy fish.

If you need me to provide more info, on the "cycle", let me know.

I am not sure what the orange striped bottom feeders are. Do you know another name for them or can you post a picture of them. This may help in deciding if your fish are compatible.


----------



## alisonwaring (Feb 21, 2010)

Thankyou for your help. I think the orange and black fish are clown loach. Will get water testing kit tomorrow and change the water now.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If they are Clown Loaches, your fish are compatible.
Clown loaches do grow quite large though, could possible grow to large for your tank. If you can give the exact length, depth and height of your tank, we can calculate the size into gallons.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya! Change the water ASAP!!! Get some live plants if u can and have the lighting for them!


----------



## frmrgrl87 (Jan 23, 2010)

alisonwaring said:


> The two affected mollies seem to be more orange speckled then when we brought them home. Any ideas would be appreciated.


 
This sounds like velvet to me. I don't know a whole lot about fish diseases since I am a noob to fish keeping myself, but while doing a bit of research into freshwater fish diseases I read about one called velvet that causes grey or yellowish patches. This is caused by an external parasite I believe, so if caught and treated early enough, your fish should be just fine. However, I am a noob, and could be completely wrong. But you should definately change your water as suggested by the more experienced fish keepers.


----------

